# Taco



## lperry82

This is for 4birdsNC 

Here she is 










































































































































And a short video of her  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv_tr5MVB4w&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Filfullover

Aww! She is Gorgeous!


----------



## 4birdsNC

I love Taco.... I want one just like her (Taco's #1 Fan)


----------



## roxy culver

Such a pretty baby!!!


----------



## nikol witch

Very pretty


----------



## JaspersMomma

Gotta love Taco and her name!


----------



## Mel

Such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Rondy11

What a pretty girl


----------



## Renae

Gorgeous, gorgeous baby! You must want to keep them all, I hated when the time came for the babies to leave, even though I kept 2, still had to see 10 go to new homes.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Taco is so gorgeous! Has that innocent look.


----------



## lperry82

We are keeping Apricot out the babies and Moose is going to family so i will see him
stumpy we dont know yet since he taking forever to get his feathers in.
Luna and ginny are going to hadley who is member on the forum 

Taco is very calm and quiet unlike her brother cookie ha ha


----------



## 4birdsNC

Looks like Taco is getting a fan club.... I can be president of it!


----------



## lperry82

Lol you sure can


----------



## sandy1

awww she's such a cuttie    ADORABLE


----------



## lperry82

Thank you


----------



## Em&Me

What a beauty! she is soo pretty, I love that little look she has, soo cute!


----------



## lperry82

Thank you


----------



## lperry82




----------



## morla

Beautiful cockatiel!


----------



## Crys_LJ

Oh my freakin' god, how gorgeous!


----------



## crinklepot

Aww she is soo gorgeous


----------



## lperry82

Aww thanks


----------



## 4birdsNC

Taco is a very pretty tiel... I love her.


----------



## soul1searcher

shes beautiful !!


----------



## lperry82

She is the quiet one out of them all


----------



## lperry82

*More of Taco*


----------



## morla

Shes so cute and her crest is so alert!


----------



## lperry82

Morla its always up all the time which i call her my troll doll lol


----------



## 4birdsNC

That's not nice... don't call my Taco a troll doll... (Taco's #1 Fan)


----------



## lperry82

she is a nice troll doll lol they was very popular years ago as kids including myself used to collect them


----------



## 4birdsNC

yeah... i had a bunch of them too... I mess with my wife's Yorkie and mess his long hair up like a troll doll, but I don't like him... Taco is much cuter than a troll doll.


----------



## DyArianna

Wishniks... I remember playing with them too! We had their album of songs that we'd listen to as well. In fact one day, just recently, my grandson found an old vinyl record and my daughter took it away from him and yelled to me to say he was playing with some strange black disc! That made me feel very old.


----------



## pep4uk

ah she is beautiful hun x


----------



## lperry82

*Just about to shake *









*Cute*


----------



## Raheel

Awwwww


----------



## lperry82

Thank-you


----------

